

Parse is now compatible with ARC - csmajorfive
http://blog.parse.com/2011/10/03/parse-is-now-compatible-with-arc/

======
tlrobinson
Appears to be missing. Here's a cached version:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?sclient=psy-
ab&...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?sclient=psy-
ab&hl=en&safe=off&biw=1366&bih=603&source=hp&q=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fblog.parse.com%2F2011%2F10%2F03%2Fparse-
is-now-compatible-with-
arc%2F&pbx=1&oq=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fblog.parse.com%2F2011%2F10%2F03%2Fparse-
is-now-compatible-with-
arc%2F&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=85742l86819l0l87187l6l4l0l0l0l3l285l935l0.1.3l4l0)

------
cmsj
I hate following links to blog posts about some software that don't quickly
summarise what it does. I do some iOS dev, but I haven't heard of parse - if
it's awesome you could have interested me, but instead I just read an
insiders-only blog post and shrugged. Shame!

------
skhalife
These Parse posts are getting quite old. I know they are YC funded, but would
it be possible not to include posts for minor features?

~~~
ed
I think these stories get up-voted because they're actually interesting to
other mobile developers, not because the Parse guys are somehow using YC to
game the system.

~~~
bignoggins
yup parse is one of the most exciting companies right now for mobile
developers like myself.

~~~
shykes
Does anyone know how they compare to Stackmob? At first glance it looks quite
similar.

